# apology



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry to all who viewed to 18+ pics i posted, new to the site and not to good at editing but i think i got it


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks for the pictures


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

nice fish may'n!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty speck.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

There ya go bro..... I loved the scenery on the original pics.. but i know how touchy it can be.. this is a public forum and kids do see..
You did a great job at fishing and catching.. and editing the pics! rock on Brother!.. Catch some more and show em off!


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

thats the plan, hope to get out there tues. or wed.:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You da man surf. Nice :fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Love them specs perty werk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------

